# Medion HDDrive2GO mit Seagate-Platte updaten



## gorgel (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es hat wohl jeder mitbekommen, dass nach den massenhaften Ausfällen von Seagate-Platten ein Patch für (soweit ich weiß) jede betroffene Baureihe veröffentlicht wurde.

Allerdings kann ich die in meinem externen HDDrive2GO-Gehäuse von Medion verbaute ST31000333AS nicht mit dem Seagate-Patch updaten.
Während des Updatevorgangs zeigt er mir die per USB/eSATA angeschlossene zwar korrekt an, beim Ausführen des Updates bricht er jedoch ab mit der Begründung, die Platte wäre nicht von Seagate und kann nicht gepatched werden.

Ausbauen kann ich die Platte auch nicht, da sie in einer komischen Konstruktion von Medion hängt und ich sie daher nicht intern anschließen kann.

Auch an Medion selbst habe ich schon 2 Mails geschrieben mit meinem Problem, die beide über die letzten 4 Wochen unbeantwortet blieben.


Hat es jemand geschafft, seine externe Festplatte zu patchen, ohne sie auszubauen?
Bzw weiß jemand, wie man die HDDrive2Go ausbauen kann?


MfG
gorgel


----------



## fadade (16. Februar 2009)

vllt wenn du fotos postest ...


----------



## gorgel (16. Februar 2009)

Also habe folgende 3 Fotos gemacht - alle von der Seite aus, auf der die einzigen Schrauben sind, die ich finde am Gehäuse.

An dem "Käfig" mit den Anschlüssen kann ich ziehen wie ich will - er bewegt sich kein Stück nach draußen, nur das obere dünne Blech verbiegt sich.


MfG
gorgel


----------



## gorgel (16. Februar 2009)

Hab's aufbekommen! Trick 17 war einfach nur, das Teil mit den Anschlüssen nicht rauszuziehen, sondern reinzudrücken. Der Rest war nur noch das Aushebeln des hinteren schwarzen Endes und das herausschrauben von 4 Schrauben.
Danach konnte man die Festplatte nach hinten herausziehen.

Bringt leider trotzdem nichts - denn selbst direkt per SATA angeschlossen kann ich die Firmware nicht updaten.
Das Tool kann nicht auf die FW-Datei zugreifen oder so ähnlich ist die Meldung. Sehr schade, aber jetzt ist es mir egal. Genug versucht, wenn es immernoch nicht geht, muss ich halt das Risiko eingehen.


----------



## fadade (16. Februar 2009)

du kannst dir ja auch ne andere platte kaufen und sie statt der seagate in den externen käfig setzen -> musst ja nur sehr sparsam mit der betriebszeit der platte umgehen, weil wenn sie aus ist, kann sie sich net "abschalten" 

vllt findest du auf der anderen (funktionierenden) platte diese datei und kopierst sie einfach ma rüber


----------



## gorgel (16. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich von Windows aus auf irgendwelche Festplatten-Sektore komme, in denen die Firmware der Platte steht.

Außerdem gebe ich sicher kein Geld mehr für Seagate-Platten aus, vorallem nicht um nur ne funktionierende Datei zu kopieren.
Wollte eigentlich einfach das Update ziehen und in Ruhe weiterarbeiten - aber das ist mir nicht vergönnt.


----------



## fadade (16. Februar 2009)

ich mein ja auch nicht, dass du dir ne neue SEAGATE Platte gönnst, sondern ne andere ^^


----------

